# Who is your favorite rapper?



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Tech 9....


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Old Lil' Wayne. (now he sucks ass)
B.G.
Juvenile
Immortal Technique
Tupac
Eminem


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

In no particular order:
Tupac
Dr. Dre
Eminem
Kayne West
Nas
Mos Def
Andre 3000


----------



## theshyone (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have to say:

Old Snoop Dogg
Dr Dre
Tupac
Love me some Ludacris

:mellow:


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Big L.
RIP


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Nas, Masterful Lyricist:


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

Tupac


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

G Dragon


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

izzie said:


> G Dragon
> 
> YouTube - G-Dragon rap - Hot issue _070906


lol :crazy:


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Aesop Rock, Slug (Atmosphere), P.O.S., Masta Ace, ...


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Saul Williams, Shing02, Pase Rock


----------



## eterea (Dec 7, 2010)

Eminem.......


----------



## ganglion (Jan 19, 2011)

Immortal Technique.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

sage francis

he is a little off-center in his beats but once you listen to him a couple of times you realize how amazing he is. other good ones are 'sea lion', 'hell of a year', 'conspiracy to riot', 'makeshift patriot', 'water lines'. you can find them all on youtube probably on the side.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Double Bubble. It had the comic strip inside and a couple of jokes.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> ^^ You're probably middle-aged or old
> 
> Jay-Z


Jay-Z is my favorite as well.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Now your opinion on who won these famous rap feuds... (I put my candidate for winner in bold.)

*Kool Moe Dee* v. LL Cool J (You know it's true)
Snoop Dogg & Dre v.*Eazy E*
N.W.A. v. *Ice Cube*
*Eminem* v. ICP
Jay-Z v. *Nas*
*Tupac* v. Biggie


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Tupac, Biggie, Dre, Immortal Technique


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*Snoop Dogg & Dre *v. Eazy E
N.W.A. v. *Ice Cube*
*Eminem* v. ICP
*Jay-Z* v. Nas
Tupac v. *Biggie*


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't list a favorite artist in any genre, as there are numerous artists out there, with a lot of talent and different styles of approaching their particular art. With that said, here are rap artists I admire:

1. Dessa






2. Kolera













3. Sagopa Kajmer & Ceza





4. Sagopa Kajmer










5. Melazz





6. Boss





7. Nonchalant 





8. Queen Latifah





9. Pete Rock & CL Smooth





10. Brotha Lynch Hung










11. Mr. Doctor 





12. Too Short





13. Mac Dre





14. The Team 





15. E-40





16. Lunasicc a.k.a. Luni Coleone





17. Sicx





18. Zagg





19. Murderous Klick





20. Bone Thugs N Harmony





21. Zion-I





22. Mystic










23. Marvaless









24. C-Bo





25. The Delinquents 





26. Bahamadia 





27. Eternia










28. Karakan





29. Ayben





30. Fuat





31. Cartel





32. Molesta










33. Ursula & DJ Gely 





34. Wildwitch





35. Kenny Arkana










36. Mala Rodriguez





37. Control Machete










38. MSC





39. DJ Krush










40. Lou X





I'm stopping, I could easily list more than 300 artists.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not a fan of rap , but I like a few Eminem songs.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I really became a fan of rap again when the new wave rappers (back in 2011, at least when they started to get noticed)) were coming out, like Danny Brown and the whole TDE camp. They've made some excellent hip hop music. I do like some of OF stuff, I liked Tyler the Creator's last album and his first album, and I like some of Earl Sweatshirt stuff. And of course I like MFDoom


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

young Ice Cube.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Kanye motherfucking West.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Not a fan of rap generally, but I like will.i.am. I guess he counts as a rapper.


----------



## jazz ape (Mar 19, 2015)

I like Chuck D, Q-Tip, GZA and MIA. I don't listen to much hip-hop aside from those four, and when I do it's mostly for the production.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Lady Isla said:


> Not a fan of rap generally, but I like will.i.am. I guess he counts as a rapper.



It's pop rap I guess. He used to be a hip hop guy, back in the really old days of the black eyed peas before fergie was a member.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Lemxn said:


> Kanye motherfucking West.



Kanye west is good, hopefully is new album is better than his last. My Dark Twisted fantasy was great, I like old school Ye more.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Pseudonymity said:


> Kanye west is good, hopefully is new album is better than his last. My Dark Twisted fantasy was great, I like old school Ye more.


Yeah, Yeezus was terrible.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Childish Gambino


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

Taylor Swift.


----------



## richp7288 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lil Wayne, Kid Cudi, J.Cole, Ludacris back in the day, and T.I.


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

I like Eminem. His old music was good, and his lyrics were smart and funny.


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

Kendrick Lamar and Kanye West


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Lowkey


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Immortal Technique.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

*Lana Del Rey * 

It's a love story for the new age
For the sixth page
We're on a quick sick rampage
Wining and dining
Drinking and driving
Excessive buying
Overdose and dyin'
On our drugs and our love
And our dreams and our rage
Blurring the lines between real and the fake
Dark and lonely
I need somebody to hold me
He will do very well
I can tell, I can tell
Keep me safe in his bell tower, hotel


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

1. Kendrick Lamar
2. Eminem
3. A little bit of Nicki Minaj
4. Some of Kid Cudi
5. And I'm starting to like B.o.B and Heems


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a tough one that I never really thought about. My favorite rap albums in no particular order are: Cypress Hill's first album. Ice Cube's The Predator, Dr Dre The Chronic, NWA Straight Outta Compton. 2pac- Strictly 4 my ******. 

It has to be between 2pac and Ice Cube. I am gonna have to go with Ice Cube. Easy E had the best verses on the NWA albums though. Love that motherfucker too. He is up there.






[Dr. Dre]
Hey yo, remember that shit Eazy did a while back
Motherfuckers said it wasn't gonna work (word)
That crazy shit, yeah the stupid shit, man
Hey yo Eazy! (Sup?)
Hey man why don't you come off the piano for a minute
And bust this crazy shit

[Eazy-E]
Woke up quick at about noon
Just thought that I had to be in Compton soon
I gotta get drunk before the day begins
Before my mother starts bitchin bout my friends
About to go and damn near went blind
Young ****** in the path throwin up gang signs
Ran in the house and grabbed my clip
With the MAC-10 on the side of my hip
Bailed outside and pointed my weapon
Just as I thought, the fools kept steppin
Jumped in the fo' hit the juice on my ride
I got front and back and side to side
Then I let the Alpine play
Bumpin new shit by NWA
It was "Gangsta Gangsta" at the top of the list
Then I played my old shit, it went somethin like this:

Cruisin down the street in my six-fo'
Jockin the bitches, slappin the hoes
Went to the park to get the scoop
Knuckleheads out there cold shootin some hoops
A car pulls up, who can it be?
A fresh El Camino rollin', Kilo G
He rolled down his window and he started to say
It's all about makin that GTA

[Hook]
Cuz the boyz n tha hood are always hard
You come talkin that trash we'll pull your card
Knowin nothin in life but to be legit
Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't said shit


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

Chinx drugs.


----------

